
Delicious Closing Leaves a Bad Taste in My Mouth - bjonathan
http://www.thisisgoingtobebig.com/blog/2010/12/17/delicious-closing-leaves-a-bad-taste-in-my-mouth.html
======
laxk
>There’s no reason to panic. [http://blog.delicious.com/blog/2010/12/whats-
next-for-delici...](http://blog.delicious.com/blog/2010/12/whats-next-for-
delicious.html)

------
WillyF
"To shut off such an important asset in the history of Web 2.0 really means
they’ll pull the plug on anything."

I wonder if we'll ever see "historic districts" on the web in some form. I
can't come up with any idea of how it would work, but I'll be fascinated to
see how historians deal with the ephemeral nature of web content.

~~~
jcl
You haven't seen the Wayback Machine?

<http://www.archive.org/web/web.php>

~~~
nowarninglabel
In addition to that I just came across <http://www.mementoweb.org/>

Asides, delicious says it isn't closing shop.

------
code_duck
Wow, Fred Wilson DOES use punctuation sometimes.

